# Brazilian Frogman



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

I believe that only 400 were made.

Anyway, I can't afford it, but I thought I would mention here that I noticed one on evilbay with a current bid price of 170 pounds (with the reserve not met).

It has one day and nine hours to run at the time of me posting this.

I hope someone from this forum gets it so we can see some nice close-up pics.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Lol, so a Brazilian Frogman is the one with the urban cammo? Why is that, because you'll need it to fight your way through the favelas?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Do you think the guy in front has got enough guns?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Do you think the guy in front has got enough guns?


For a favela in Rio de Janeiro?? No he doesn't!! Besides, he's probably carrying his mate's gun, one of the guys carrying the injured civilian.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Ironically, none of them appear to have watches though.

But hey, maybe Brazilian camo just works really well...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Ironically, none of them appear to have watches though.
> 
> But hey, maybe Brazilian camo just works really well...


As far as I know, the Brazilian police forces are the only ones using urban camouflage. The army uses at least one type of green lizard like the Portuguese Marines and it looks a bit like your woodland DPM.

Brazilian Urban cammo is different from police force to police force but there are basically just two types: US urban pastern (This is GATE from Minas Gerais, I think. I also believe that's what Rio de Janeiro's BOPE is using these days, at least as a second uniform):










... and urban flecktarn (german based; Federal police uses this pattern, again, AFAIK):










So if the "Brazilian" in that Frogman relates to cammo pattern, Casio failed miserably


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2010)

Guy on the left quite emphatically reserving the right to have children.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

A G-shock? $500 for a G-shock? :shocking:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

David Spalding said:


> A G-shock? $500 for a G-shock? :shocking:


It's on sale now on your Amazon... From US$450 to US$300.

BTW, Gs are a lot cheaper over there at the US than here in Europe... why is that?


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> David Spalding said:
> 
> 
> > A G-shock? $500 for a G-shock? :shocking:
> ...


It just one of those weird things, like all the missing dark matter, and why RBS bosses have been allowed to get bailed out then award themselves massive bonuses.

I suppose we'll just never know...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> and why RBS bosses have been allowed to get bailed out then award themselves massive bonuses.


There was a nice 60 minutes about the financial crises a few weeks ago... I say they are a new bread of royals and the French had a very nice idea on how to deal with them in the 18th century... :butcher:


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Do you think the guy in front has got enough guns?


HaH!!!- A bloke can never have too many guns   

When i saw the title i thought there was going to be a scuba diver with a very pained expression and a pot of hot wax :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

John


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2010)

johnbaz said:


> When i saw the title i thought there was going to be a scuba diver with a very pained expression and a pot of hot wax :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> John


Oh yeah. 

"Full Brazilian!"


----------

